# Frank Gohlke's new website



## Lanrod (Aug 21, 2007)

When you have a moment, check out *Frank Gohlke's* new website.  This site now includes some of his newer work as well as his wrtings.  Frank is a great landcape photographer and educator who now teaches at the University of Arizona, Tucson.

I also saw a clip of him on [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h48_aPY3ug"]*YouTube*[/ame] recently in which he discusses one of his images.


----------

